# JC Higgins springer part order



## jpromo (Jul 22, 2012)

Alright, so my Higgins is finally almost completed and I got to working out how the springer all attaches together at the plates. I looked at a bazillion pictures on google and every one seems to be arranged differently. I was just wondering if anybody knew what the correct order of fender brace, plate, and truss rod were? As well as if the bolt head goes in or out.

This is what I came up with. I'm sure there are several configurations that would work without damaging anything but I'd like to get it right. Thanks!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure if this helps but, here is a poor picture of the higgins springer I think I have.
Thats all I can offer.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 22, 2012)

You're in good shape, just move the horizontal fender brace to the inside of the rocker plates, leave everything else as is. The large holes in the brace are for the shoulder bolts to go through from the inside. You may also want to install flat washers behind those nuts...






Hope this helps  

Martyn


----------



## jpromo (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome, thanks Martyn! That's exactly what I was looking for. I had it like that at first and then wasn't sure of myself.


----------



## BrentP (Jul 24, 2012)

Neither of those large pics above look correct to me.  

Here's a pic of mine before my restoration.  I checked a number of other photos I have on hand from other bikes, and they are ALL put together this way as well.  Notice how the fork fits perfectly into the notch when done this way.  The photo jd56 posted above shows it being done this way as well.





And here's another photo from a different bike.





And here's one of an older, beehive springer... again, mounted the same way.


----------

